# Personal Statement



## maozbrown

Sorry about the long post...

I was wondering what kind of approach all of you took with your personal statements. I kept mine (talking about my USC Production statement) pretty functional. It had a bit of a narrative element, but it never got sentimental. I know that the Production program provides a prompt for the statement, but I feel that it's general enough to allow for different styles.

I recall exchanging college application essays with friends in high school. One guy wrote about Frisbee, another wrote about his father's death, etc. They were basically character portraits. Now, I know that graduate school statements are supposed to be more, well, professional (these are my research interests, these are the professors I want to study under, etc.), but this is a film program... Film school admission committees look for good storytellers, right? But on the other hand, this is still an application to a professional program, so deep thoughts and life-changing moments may be best kept in the writing samples (the emotional experience and character profile).

My reasoning for choosing the functional approach was my eventual determination that it is best to constantly present new information about yourself in each component of the application...basically, diversify. I show my narrative ability in the character profile, I talk about a significant travel experience in my emotional experience, one of my recommendations highlights my ten months of volunteer service in the Gulf Coast, another recommendation brings up a movie I made, another recommendation describes my internships at Warner Bros. and Comedy Central, and my portfolio list details my creative work and awards. Nothing is redundant (except for the recommendation about the movie I made, I guess).

When it came to the personal statement, I felt that I had expressed my personality and life experiences enough in other parts of the application so that I could “get down to business” and talk directly about why I love film and why I want to go to USC. I like to think they'll find this refreshing.


----------



## Calliegrl03

Wow! That sounds really interesting. My personal statment was only a page and half, but I think it got the job done. I wrote about my love for the great Indian director, Raj Kapoor, my passion for film, and a brief overview of the history of films. Hopefully, the committee likes it.


----------



## maozbrown

Calliegirl,

How did you tie the history of films into your personal statement?


----------



## Calliegrl03

I made it very general.
I wrote about film started as an exposition, ie a visual art, then stories were eventually created and told silently with use of actors and/or props, then sound was added to allow the audience to comphend the stories in which  films usually tell.


----------



## maozbrown

Right, but how did you tie that into expressing your interest in film? I'm not saying it's a bad idea, but how did you incorporate it?


----------



## Calliegrl03

I started with a quote said by Raj Kapoor, discussing his relationship with his own audiences. Then I wrote about filmmakers should strive to please their audiences with their stories. Then I illustrated a very, very brief history of film, connecting the audience (and their perspection of film) into its evolution.


----------



## maozbrown

Sounds like you'll be a force to be reckoned with in the theory classes.


----------



## Calliegrl03

Thanks! That's really sweet. I hope we all get into our number 1's. I really, really love film. I bet you'd kick butt in a film theory class too.


----------



## Jayimess

It's amazing how different everybody's submissions will be.

For instance, as SW applicants, we had two scene prompts.  Pretty specific stuff, yet none of my classmates' scenes are even slightly similar.

My personal statement was a parallel narrative of events in my life that made me realize I had no choice but to write scripts and make films.

I'm sure all of yours are fine, whether they were sentimental, theoretical, or strictly business.

Good luck guys, hope to see you at SC next fall.


----------



## Allen Ho

I wrote about the ignorance of racism that I've faced as an Asian American growing up in rural white neighborhoods and how American media visualizes and perpetuates the Asian culture. I don't think my statement ever got sentimental. I guess my statement has a narrative character arc to it, as it closes with revelations about my cultural identity belonging to both Asian and American cultures and how my pursuit of film and my life experiences has dictated my growth as a person and filmmaker.

Maozbrown, Your strategy of presenting new information about yourself is interesting. I remember when I was filling out my applications, I was torn between trying to present diverse abilities or maintaining a consistent voice throughout all works.  I am sure there isn't a right or wrong way to do it because everyone approaches theirs differently.

Calliegrl03, that's awesome you wrote about Raj Kapoor. Go film theory! I come from a film studies school and I totally remember having to watch "Shree 420," good stuff.


----------



## Calliegrl03

Shree 420 is the best. You have to see Awaara, Mera Naam Joker and Satyam Shivam Sundaram too.


----------



## cabezon

After reading some of your responses I'm impressed. Some of you would do well in critical studies programs.

My personal statement focused on me and my passion for storytelling. How I got here, etc. I wanted to show the admssions people why I wanted to be there. Which is the point right? Since I don't have the experience some of you may have (I've only written a few scripts and directed two "ok" student films) Instead I told them why I chose the program and then integrated a story from my childhood of when I started a small business in order to get what I wanted. I'm a producer. I figured that'll show them my entrepreneurial spirit and initiative. Plus, weaving that story in there shows them my storytelling skills. Who knows! It might work.

Good luck guys!


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi

Which program did you apply to Cabezon?


----------



## cabezon

Hey Bandar. I've applied to UCLA, Chapman and Miami (producer programs).

What about you?


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi

I applied to AFI (Directing) and NYU (Film Production).

I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Calliegrl03

Even though the ending is a little too melodramatic for my liking, Raj Kapoor's Sangam is awesome. It was the first Bollywood film to have scenes shot abroad.


----------

